# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Geographically speaking, the Frankfurt Motor Show is one of the biggest auto shows in the world. Aside from being a venue to wear holes through countless pairs of sweaty dress socks, it's a place where a venerable collection of sheet metal is sure to arrive every two years.

If the 2013 show proves anything, it's that auto manufacturers are almost unanimously in love with two things: concept cars and hybrid drivetrains. Years ago, that idea would have been more depressing than drinking cheap drip coffee in Seattle.

Thankfully, hybrid drivetrains are much more than a way to save on gas these days. They're quickly being adapted to performance applications; sometimes with blistering results. Click through AutoGuide.com's top 10 cars of the show to see.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice looking concept vehicle, except for the *Manta Ray *cephalic-fin-like "thingee's" on either side of the front bumper.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Auto Guide , Auto Guide Buy that Porsche 918 for Me !


----------



## MarielSturrock (Oct 4, 2013)

i3 is undoubtedly the most path breaking car ever. I hope it starts in production soon and we get to see those babies in real.


----------

